# Window cleaning



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

:viking:HELP! No matter how hard I try, I cannot get my windows streak free. (Actually, I'd be happy with even just a few streaks!) I've tried 'Windex' with paper towels, Windex w/newspaper, Windex w/microfiber cloths, etc. I've also used homemade window cleaner & I still get streaks. I need ideas please. The windows look so nice & clean until the sun hits them and then it's disappointment all over again-streaks. Thanks in advance, Maggie


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I only get streaks when one of two things happen. First, if I don't use enough of the cleaner (Easy fix: Use more to make sure all the grime is really gone.) Or second, if I neglect to buff the windows dry. When washing windows I always keep a really dry rag or paper towel to buff the window dry after I've cleaned it and 99% of the moisture is gone. Then I buff away the last streaks. It takes all of 30 seconds per window and is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Try using ammonia or vinegar. Windex is streaking. It's not just you!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

RedTartan's buffing idea works great on mirrors too!!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Even easier is to use a squeegee! Once you get use to them, they are great! When done, my windows are streak free, except for a small bit near the bottom.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

use 1pt rubbing alcohol to about 10pts water. Streak free windows every time!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I stopped using windex many years ago. I've just used a vinegar/water mix for my mirrors and windows. 
For my outside windows, I use the hose and a squeegee. I hose them down, wash them with the squeegee sponge, rinse with hose and then squeegee them dry. We live in a two story farmhouse and there is no way to reach the second story windows, so they only get washed on the outside when it rains.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Maggie: pull the drapes across when the sun comes out and save yourself all this grief worrying about streaks! My windows will be really lucky if they get washed before the snow flies. 

On the serious side, I would forget the Windex. . ... wash the windows down to remove grim, especially if you've got a wood stove or squished cluster flies on the window. Theb use vinegar & water with newspaper and clean again, remembering to buff the window dry.


----------

